# Audi A7 Content Goes Live on Audi.de Including Wallpapers, PDF Catalog and Configurator



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Less than 48 hours ago Audi revealed its curvaceous new A7 to the world. Though literally just shown, Ingolstadt has quickly followed up that reveal with full A7 content on their Audi.de German market website. Included in the material is a downloadable PDF catalog and price sheet, high-resolution wallpaper and a configurator. Check it out after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

